# Kohler Motor 25 or 27 HP



## abbeystump (Nov 19, 2006)

:jester: 

I have a 1999 model Carlton 2500-4 with 25hp kohler motor.It burns oil and lacks power.650 hours use.Has any one replaced the 25 hp with a 27hp Kohler motor.Was there much differance......


----------



## abbeystump (Nov 22, 2006)

*test*

test


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 22, 2006)

*25 or 27*

I have the 27 horse and wish I bought the Briggs Vangaurd 35 Horse. I also have a Carlton and love the machine. Just a recommendation.....


----------



## PES+ (Nov 23, 2006)

*The Vanguards are longer lasting*

Working on both regulalrly, the vanguards are running longer before rebuilds and parts usually cost less. I have no experience with the 35 but yes in this application more HP would stress the engine less. Price may be an issue though. 
The 27s seem pretty reasonable.

How was the maintenence schedule on the Kohler? 650 seems low but if the maintenence was lax a bit in oil and filter change intervals not out of line. 
Dust beats heck out of engines and collects in the oil from various very small inlets. 
Also overheat will cause premature wear. Regular cleaning of the cooling fins and regular oil changes with filter and oil top up every 6 hrs run time will give good service from either engine choice.

Archie


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 23, 2006)

*Kohler*

Pest,

The maintenence is easy provided you do it. I am very rigid when it comes to maintenence. I wash and wax my machine every month to protect it and gain longer life. Every Friday, I clean it from top to bottom by the book. I am now at 170 hrs on this machine and everyone asks if it is new. I keep my chain saws the same way. From all the folks I know with the same engine, they have had a great experience as well. One had over 900 hrs with no trouble. But...more power....


----------



## abbeystump (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for the replies Sand and Pest .I bought the Carlton when it had 480hrs on the clock.From a Tree lopper so it wasn't well maintained.Like yourself I maintain the machine so its at its best at all times.I was just interested if there is any measurable performance difference in the 25 to 27 hp Kohler motor...


----------



## stumpy66 (Nov 24, 2006)

its worth checking the compression on the kohlers, if dust has damaged the bores then compression will be low...its not a hard job totake the heads off and check the bores....replacing the head gasket only takes a few hours and cost about £45. mine was running like a dog, replaced head gaskets and now all is fine....cheaper than a £1000 replacement.


----------



## Bigstumps (Nov 24, 2006)

I replaced a 25HP with 27HP Kohler - can't tell a difference. 

My 1st 25HP had the old flat air cleaner - 400 hours engine was toast from dirt injestion. New 27HP has a canister type filter with a safety element, I believe this will lead to much longer engine life.

I've seen the 35HP Vanguard run - WOW! A huge improvement. I may buy one by 1/1 to help avoid the tax man!


----------



## PES+ (Nov 25, 2006)

*I just remembered*

I had some trouble with head warp on several Kohler V twins. It may be gasket failure . Since you do keep up your maintenence there is a good chance you have gasket trouble and or twist in one or both of the heads though usually it is only one. It is fairly obvious when you remove the heads as there will be tell tale signs of leakage. Do you see any clean areas around the space between the heads and the cylinders? sometimes I have seen this and or slight oil seepage at the joint.
A leak down test will tell all.

Archie


----------



## PES+ (Nov 25, 2006)

*And I just now noticed*

Someone else pointed out the same thing.
Get a leakdown test done and then you will know for sure.


----------



## abbeystump (Dec 21, 2006)

*27 HP Kohler motor $3600 US fitted*

Thanks for the reply.Did a 3 ft stump today(willow) new rayco teeth all round and the machine still lacks torque to get through and stalls the motor.As the machine (1999 Carlton 2500) had 550 hrs on it when I bought it,(who knows if it was well maintained)Ive just ordered a 27 HP Kohler .$3600US fitted.How does that compare to the USA?As I just do stumps and maintain the machines well, I hope to get more than 650 hours out of this one....


----------



## Bigstumps (Dec 21, 2006)

When I bought mine, which was quite a while ago, it was $1,800 for the motor and it just bolted right up. I did the work myself.


----------



## abbeystump (Dec 21, 2006)

Was yours a NEW motor??They are US $3450 in Australia off the shelf...


----------



## tbst (Dec 21, 2006)

It is shot at 650 hours?


----------



## Bigstumps (Dec 22, 2006)

abbeystump said:


> Was yours a NEW motor??They are US $3450 in Australia off the shelf...




Brand new and complete with everything! That is US dollars $1800.

I imagine you must of had dirt ingestion or something crazy happen for only 650 hours.

Check out Northerntool.com for good prices on engines.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...=6970&Ns=P_Brand|1&N=76+4294967227&Ne=2000001


----------



## abbeystump (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks like Kholer in Australia make a nice mark up profit on the motors.When I say the motor is gone at 650 hours it seems to clog up one spark plug regular and slight oil leak at the top up end of motor.Even after oil change the oil goes black quickly compared to my other machines.So it is possable the head gasket is blown.Over 40 hrs use Ive had 3 different people (cowboys) work on it at average $300 a pop.So now if I buy a new motor and look after it ,I shouldn't have any more headakes.....


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 23, 2006)

Id says so abbey,i have a kohler"for export"engine with 1700hrs on it and the oil is just turning dark when i change it every 60-70hrs,sounds like you got a lemon IMO.

best of luck with it


----------



## abbeystump (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice web site....Which stump grinders do you use?Good to hear I should get at least 1700hr on a well maintained machine,,,


----------



## Bigstumps (Dec 23, 2006)

My luck has been about 1100 or 1200 hours out of well maintained Kohlers. 500 hours out of cutterwheel bearings, 400 - 600 out of the electric clutches.

After a while the little stuff each month adds up to a payment on new one. I am now at that point and thinking of a new higher horsepower self propelled. Going to start looking after the Holiday.


----------



## abbeystump (Dec 24, 2006)

Since your looking anyhow! A 60HP Carlton SP7015 with low hours is on my wish list.(New price in Australia with remote is US $44000)opcorn:


----------



## Bigstumps (Dec 24, 2006)

I'll get you a price. I've been talking to the factory about a smaller machine with a Kubota 33 horse diesel. Supposed to see one run middle of January.


----------

